# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Υπάρχουν νέα σχετικά με νέο macmini?

## nbaltas

καλησπέρα παίδες.

γνωρίζετε μήπως αν υπάρχει στο πρόγραμμα λανσάρισμα νέας έκδοσης του macmini??? σκέφτομαι να το αγοράσω αλλα αν είναι να βγεί καινούργια έκδοση και αξίζει τότε να περιμένω...  ::

----------


## pathfinder

> καλησπέρα παίδες.
> 
> γνωρίζετε μήπως αν υπάρχει στο πρόγραμμα λανσάρισμα νέας έκδοσης του macmini??? σκέφτομαι να το αγοράσω αλλα αν είναι να βγεί καινούργια έκδοση και αξίζει τότε να περιμένω...


Εχει βγει καποιο Promotion για το Macmini? Γιατι δεν βρισκω κατι...  ::

----------


## antony++

Εδώ δες (απ'ότι φαίνεται αυτό που κυκλοφορεί τώρα είναι προς άμεση αντικατάσταση):

http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/

----------


## socrates

> Εδώ δες (απ'ότι φαίνεται αυτό που κυκλοφορεί τώρα είναι προς άμεση αντικατάσταση):
> 
> http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/


Καλό!

----------


## panoz

Thx Αντώνη!! ωραίο link !!

----------


## nbaltas

thx κ από εμένα παιδιά....μάλλον θα περιμένω λοιπόν.

----------

